
How to keep settings in ASP.NET Core? - goorion
http://foreverframe.net/how-to-keep-settings-in-asp-net-core/
======
tracker1
Just... no[1]. For most of the example settings either environment variables,
a secure service, or enough environment variables to connect to a service, or
other environment pki in place for such communications.

Stop putting your settings in config files for service applications... if it's
something that runs on a desktop, sure. If it's a server app, don't do it.

[1] [https://12factor.net/](https://12factor.net/)

